Ask HN: How do you deal with neck strain? - researcher_
======
laurentl
(Repost from the first version of the question)

bit OT but regular swimming has done wonders for my back pains. It developed
my abs / lumbar belt as well as back and shoulder muscles. The swimming
movements (crawl / backstroke) also tend to stretch and generally unkink
muscles and vertebrae. When I stretch after swimming, I literally feel my
spine popping back into place (I.e., swimming relaxes the relevant muscles
enough that I can undo the damages of a sedentary job and carrying a toddler
in my arms every day). I don’t know if this would help directly with neck
pains but it would definitely improve posture, so probably an indirect
positive effect.

------
cimmanom
Better posture in the first place.

Chances are that your monitor is too low. Especially if you’re using a laptop.
Try getting an external keyboard and mouse and keeping the midpoint of your
monitor 30-ish inches above the keyboard.

If you still find yourself tilting your neck forward to the monitor, get your
vision checked.

Finally, be cognizant of dropping your head forward to look at your phone.
Instead raise your phone up and forward so you can keep your head fully
upright while using it.

~~~
laurentl
I second getting your vision checked, you wouldn’t believe the mechanical
strain you can unconsciously put on your body to correct bad eyesight.

------
5555624
A titanium bracket and bone grafts. Years and years of looking down and, to
some extent, poor posture led to two discs in my neck bursting and I had three
vertebra fused together. Although I am fine, now, I try and always use a
separate monitor, close to eye level.

Right now, the top 25% is at a "level" eye level; but, I don't need to move my
head to see the lower half of the screen. If I slouch in my chair, it's at eye
level.

------
r0f1
I've found a boing but helpful video some time ago. Maybe it helps you too.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cog4Dds__a0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cog4Dds__a0)

------
sloaken
Exercise - I find if I roll my head around 3 times each direction, and then
side to side, front to back. If I do this each day, then I do not get neck
strain. If I skip a couple weeks it comes back.

------
FruityFarm
Weightlifting. Posture. Stretch/Rotate your neck.

------
staunch
Buying an adjustable headrest for my aeron chair solved the problem for me.
Also: exercise and proper corrective lenses.

------
cjbenedikt
Handstand

